# Diablo 3 - Klassenwahl



## Pantheron (26. August 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren auf welche Klasse ihr euch besonders freut und welche Ihr als erstes spielen werdet in D3.


Um euch nochmal nen kleinen Vorgeschmack zu geben hab ich da mal was vorbereitet ^^.

Alle Klassen angespielt powered by www.Ctelly.com


sorry link war kaputt


----------



## Pantheron (7. September 2010)

Link geht wieder korrekt
/done


----------



## Shadowborn (2. Dezember 2010)

meine ersten werden ein hexendoktor und eine dämonenjägerin sein, die beiden sind 

a) sehr stylisch in szene gesetzt, 
b) bislang von den videos her für mich am interessantesten. 

als 3.t wahrscheinlich ein mönch - oder mage, da ich von der assasine seiner zeit nich wirklich begeistert war...
abwarten und jeden mal anspielen kann ich nur sagen


----------



## MTGollum (6. Dezember 2010)

Entweder den Mönch oder den Dämonenjäger !


----------



## SD-Nacla (6. Januar 2011)

dämonenjäger, klar sache. diablo1 rogue, diablo2 ama, und der kommt dem bogenchar am nächsten


----------



## Allvis116 (7. Januar 2011)

ICh werde wohl mal wieder nen Baba anzocken ... oder den Dämonenjäger^^


----------



## PantheonX (18. Januar 2011)

ich werd wohl hexendoc zocken
mit den hündchen kommt er nem armeemancer recht nah nur halt noch mit lustigen kleinen feuerbällen die das ganze noch auflockern


----------



## Immortahlia (17. März 2012)

ich nehm die Zauberin als erstes
und dann: Mönch; Barbar; Dämonenjäger und zum Schluss den Hexendoktor
freu mich drauf 
ich hoffe dass sie die Diablo3 Seite updaten, damit man sich jeden Zauber bzw Angriff im Video ansehen kann


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2012)

Immortahlia schrieb:


> ich hoffe dass sie die Diablo3 Seite updaten, damit man sich jeden Zauber bzw Angriff im Video ansehen kann


Ich denke nicht, dass sie jeden Zauber/Angriff in nem Video zeigen werden. Wenn dann eher ein Video pro Klasse oder sowas.


----------



## Dalfi (20. März 2012)

Hexendoktor, gibt einfach nix cooleres als mit ner Armee von Skeletten und anderem Viechzeugs um sich rum alles nieder zu reißen.


----------



## Theopa (21. März 2012)

Nachdem ich erstmal alle Range-DDs angetestet hatte, bin ich doch beim Barbaren hängen geblieben. Mir gefallen die Melees bei D3 einfach besser, und das obwohl ich bei D2 ein begeisterter Necro-Zocker war. 
Die Wahl zwischen Barbar und Mönch war dann einfach, mir gefällt die brutale Kampfmaschine die auch mal was einstecken kann einfach besser, zudem sehen die späteren Rüstungen wirklich beeindruckend aus. Ein Koloss aus Muskeln und Stahl eben


----------



## Sassicaia (10. April 2012)

Nach D1 Roque und D2 StrafeAma kommt jezz ganz klar der Dämonenjäger


----------

